# komischer Fehler mit Firefox - gelöst

## Puschi

Hallo, 

habe ein komisches Problem mit dem Firefox.

-System = 32 bit , i686-pc-linux-gnu, Kernel 2.6.32, X-Window, xorg-server 1.6.5-r1, nvidia-drivers 190.53, KDE-4.3.85. Firefox 3.5.6

Problem stellt sich wie folgt dar. 

Firefox gestartet:

normales Arbeiten mit guter Geschwindigkeit möglich, Systemauslastung zwischen 0 -15% CPU-Auslastung.

Firefox über -Datei/Beenden oder X in Titelleiste beendet:

Task besteht weiterhin mit bis zu 50% CPU-Auslastung (top oder Systemüberwachung KDE-4.4) In der Kontrollleiste ist er als offene Anwendung verschwunden.

Wenn ich Firefox neu starten will kommt die Fehlermeldung das er schon 1 mal  läuft (siehe top, ist mir ja auch bekannt).

Also mit top den Task abschießen und dann Firefox neustarten.

Testweise habe ich mal aus der Konsole gestartet und dort bleibt der Aufruf auch nach Beendung des Browsers aktiv, wird also auch nicht beendet (auch keine Fehlermeldung) Wenn der Task mit top abgeschossen wurde wird auch der Aufruf in der Konsole beendet.

Also logisch ist die ganze Sache jedenfals nicht. Wenn ich den Browser beende sollte doch auch der Task beendet werden.

Hat jemand eine Vorschlag wo ich suchen könnte?

viele Grüße von der Ostsee.

PuschiLast edited by Puschi on Mon Dec 28, 2009 8:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Klaus Meier

Beim Thunderbird ist das momentan auch so, so in 50% aller Fälle, dafür bei jedem. Sichere mal deine Lesezeichen und lösche den Ordner .mozilla, das hilft oft, bei Updates auf einen neue Version klemmt der oft.

----------

## cryptosteve

Das ist ein lästiger Bug, der sich schon merkwürdig lange mitschleift. Ich hatte das auf anderen Distributionen schon, unter Gentoo bislang nicht. Mir wurde das aber schnell zu blöde und ich hab mir ein simples Skript geschrieben in der Form

```
#!/bin/sh

/usr/bin/firefox 

killall firefox-bin

```

Müsste natürlich etwas verfeinert werden, aber das Prinzip sollte klar sein.

Edit: huch, Codebox repariert .. ihr sagt auch nichts ...

----------

## Klaus Meier

Würde mich jetzt mal interessieren, wo der herkommt. Bein Firefox hatte ich ihn irgendwann mal für einen tag. Beim Thunderbird haben ihn wohl mehrere und das so in 50% der Fälle, jedenfalls bei mir. Hat das Problem mit den Firefox zur Zeit sonst noch jemand?

----------

## Robmaster

Ich habe den firefox duch den GNU Fork icecat ersetzt. Bei mir tauch der Fehler nicht mehr auf.

----------

## Puschi

So, 

habe mal einige Dinge ausprobiert.

Erweiterungen mal deaktiviert - hat nichts gebracht

Profil gesichert bzw. umbenannt - neues leeres Profil hat das selbe Problem

Firefox und Abhängigkeiten deinstalliert Abhängigkeiten bereinigt und nochmals installiert - hat auch nichts gebracht

Firefox 3.5.6 nochmals deinstalliert und die 3.6-Beta installiert - das selbe in grün.

Ich muß dazu sagen das der Fehler nur auf meiner Probier-Partition auftritt. Auf meinem Produktiv-System habe ich dieses Problem nicht.

Einziger Unterschied zwischen beiden :

Produktiv-System hat KDE 4.3.4 mit Python-Bindung kompiliert.

Probier-Partition hat KDE 4.4 (4.3.85) ohne Python-Bindung (pykde4 war nicht zur Zusammenarbeit zu überreden, deshalb -phyton)

Firefox sollte es eigendlich egal sein auf welcher Oberfläche er läuft und Python braucht es meines Wissens auch nicht wirklich.

Puschi

----------

## Klaus Meier

Was für einen Firefox benutzt du denn? Den aus dem Portage oder lädst du ihn dir direkt runter? Und wenn aus dem Portage, dann den firefox-bin oder den firefox aus dem Quellcode? Denn, wo hast du den 3.6-beta her? Den finde ich nicht mal hardmasked.

----------

## Puschi

Hallo,

also www-client/mozilla-firefox 3.5.6 aus portage und die Beta aus dem Overlay mozilla mit layman, natürlich selbst kompiliert, wir sind ja Gentoo'er.

Ach ja, mit icecat gibt es das gleiche Problem. Bei midori und konqueror klappt es aber bestens.

Scheint also doch eher was Mozilla-hauseigenes zu sein. Icecat basiert ja auch auf firefox.

bis bald Puschi

----------

## Puschi

Hallo an alle,

Problem gelöst!!!!!

Heute kam mit einem eix-sync die Problemlösung.

Aktuell gibt es nun eine Maskierung für "x11-themes/gtk-engines-qt"

Als Grund wird das Nichtbeenden von Firefox und FireBird angeben.

Also gleich kontrolliert ob ich das installiert habe, was soll ich sagen, es war installiert. 

Habe es mal installiert um GTK-Anwendungen wie Gimp usw. im KDE-Style anzuzeigen. Hat eigendlich auch gut funktioniert. 

So, Kontrolle auf dem Produktivsystem, keine Installation.

Also das ebuild deinstalliert und Firefox macht wieder das was es soll.

Bei mir war das die Lösung. Ich hoffe das kann auch anderen weiterhelfen!

Pusch

----------

